# Netzwerk aufbauen wie richtig?



## Draxx (17. Mai 2004)

Habe von nem kumpel nen rechner geschenkt bekommen mit nem 700 mhz chip und 256mb arbeitsspeicher und 40 gb platte. nun zu meiner frage:

Wie kann ich kostenguenstig einen Server draus machen mit dem ich folgendes machen kann:

-Ftp server
-http server
-download rechner (emule/bittorent)
-leichter game server

welche software bzw. betriebssystem bietet sich für sowas an weil ich brauche ein stabiles system das locker mal 20 tage laufen kann ohne das ich jede stunde checken muss ob noch alles geht. 

und wie kann ich am besten auf diesen rechner dann zu greifen ohne das ich nen 2. monitor brauche und 2. maus und 2. tastartur.

sitze hinter nem router und habe nen relativ starkes netzwerk.


Thx im voraus


----------



## max (17. Mai 2004)

Meine erste Empfehlung wäre mal das ganze als Linux Server aufzusetzte, aber ich weis da nicht wies da mit Gameserver usw aussieht.

Ansonsten Win2k oder WinXP Pro, und diese halt gut konfigurieren dann läuft das ganze auch gut. Mein Rechner ist auch schon locker 1 Monat durchgelaufen ohne Probleme.

Zum Zugriff kannst du wenn du XP nutzt einfach den Remotedesktop verwenden ansonsten würde ich PCAnywhere oder dgl. verwenden.


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Mai 2004)

hier ist vielleicht der Einstieg und einige Links zu mehr Infos
Wie heißt es doch so schön 
*wer suchet der findet, und wer nicht sucht dem wird trotzdem aufgetan* ;-)
sprach jener und verschwand auf nimmer wieder_sehen.


----------



## Draxx (18. Mai 2004)

super danke aber welches system lohnt sich jetzt für sowas?


----------



## aquasonic (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn du die nötigen Kenntnisse hast dann Linux. Ansonsten würde ich dir Windows 2003 Server empfehlen, kostet aber eine Menge...


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Ad Linux:
Ist von der Installation weg sicherer. Hast aber ne Menge Config-Arbeit, wennst es wirklich sauber machen willst. Ausserdem benötigst Du Grundwissen bzw. etwas mehr. Einige Dinge, die Du aus der Windows-Welt kennst, laufen allerdings nicht so wie du es gewohnt bist, sondern ein wenig anders. 

Ad Windows:
Windows XP und Windows 2000 würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen. XP als Server ist ohnehin total ungeeignet. Windows 2000 ist relativ langsam, zumindest wenn man mit Windows 2003 gearbeitet hat, was in weiterer Folge auch mein Tipp ist. Schnell, stabil, sauber zu konfigurieren, und standardmäßig auch schon sehr sicher, weil viele Dienste von Haus aus abgedreht sind. Allerdings halt recht teuer.

Es hängt sehr stark davon ab, in welcher Welt Du dich wohler fühlst. Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall sagen, dass Windows 2003 bez. Geschwindigkeit dem Linux sicherlich nicht nachsteht (auch wenns einigen Linux-Jüngern nicht passen wird) und ohne Firewall wirst beides nicht laufen lassen wollen.


----------



## meilon (18. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir meinen alten Rechner auch zu einem Server umgebaut. Ich hatte von anfabg an vor, Linux zu instaliieren. Und da hab ich mich dan für SuSE's 9.0 Prof entschieden, obwohl es die normale Version auch getan hätte. 
Für die Installation brauchst du eh nen Bildschirm, kannst ja mal kurzzeitig vom anderen Rechner nehmen. 
Als Webserver empfehle ich dir: Nimm nicht das mitgelieferte Packet, nimm XAMPP, da ist unteranderem HTTP, FTP und MySQL Server drin, ist aber nicht so sicher. Bevor du aber gleich in den Laden rennst und irgendein Linux kaufst, solltest du dir mal Knoppix anschaun, und damit die Grundlagen lernen, vor allem, wie man mit der Shell umgeht.

So, und jetzt lass ich die Anderen mal wieder was erzählen!

mfg
Klink


----------



## Draxx (18. Mai 2004)

danke für die vielen antworten. ich hatte mal redhat und es war nicht schlecht aber gewöhnungs bedürftig und unter windows kenn ich mich viel besser aus. Von daher muss ich gucken aber windows 2003 server kostet mir zu viel. und da ihr ja sagt das 2000 zu lahm ist okay ich werde mal gucken. 

okay ich werde das mal abwägen was ich mache. ich werde mal gucken ob ich windows server 2003 sever kaufen kann. ich meine gewisse leute meinen ja das man das sich ja auch illegal besorgen kann aber bei windows 2003 wird das ja auch probleme geben aber ich meine ich habe mir auch xp prof. gekauft mal sehen ob ich mir das kaufe.

aber ist 700mhz und 256 sdram nicht zu lahm für 2003 server


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

Sorry, aber bevor ich mehrere hundert Euro ausgebe für einen Server im heimischen Umfeld, da lern ich mir lieber ein bischen Linux an, weil:

a) Ein heimischer "Pseudoserver" muss nicht die Sicherheitsstandards erfüllen, wie ein Rootserver im RZ.
b) Von den gesparten paar hundert Euro kann man sich einige gute Bücher kaufen und trotzdem noch in Urlaub fahren.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *a) Ein heimischer "Pseudoserver" muss nicht die Sicherheitsstandards erfüllen, wie ein Rootserver im RZ. *



Doch.  Aufjedenfall sollte nicht alles offen sein, da man auch diese Rechner nutzen kann um irgendwelche Pubstros hochzuziehen. Sicher ist sicher. 

Zu "ohne zweiten Monitor installieren/benutzen":

Möglichkeit Nr1: KVM-Switch (Keyboard/VGA/Mouse, wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Damit kannst du beide Rechner mit einem Keyboard, einer Maus und einem Monitor steuern. Kostet halt auch Geld.
Möglichkeit Nr2: Du steckst die Festplatte von dem Server bei dir ein, bootest eine Installations CD
und installierst darauf ein OS. Bei Linux dürfte das problemlos gehen, bei Windows weiß ich
nicht wie sich das mit dem MBR und den Laufwerksbezeichnungen verhält.
Möglichkeit Nr3: Du besorgst dir VMWare, spielst sie bei dir auf Windows auf, steckst die Platte des
Servers an, wählst als Standardlaufwerk für eine VM diese Platte, und spielst das OS auf. Ist wie Nr2 eigentlich.

Thorsten


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Doch.  Aufjedenfall sollte nicht alles offen sein, da man auch diese Rechner nutzen kann um irgendwelche Pubstros hochzuziehen. Sicher ist sicher. *


Stimmt schon, allerdings ist die Gefahr eines schlecht gesicherten Servers zu Hause nicht annäherungsweise so groß und zwar aus zwei Gründen:

1) Da du in der Regel zu Hause nur einen Upstream ins Internet zur Verfügung stellen kannst, der für Leute, die Pubstros auf deinem Rechner hochziehen wollen, absolut uninteressant ist, wirst du kaum Probleme damit haben, tausende Euros Traffic nachzahlen zu müssen, wenn denn dann übehaupt jemand nen kleinen Heim Server an T-DSL hackt.

2) Auch für die zweite (in RZs sehr unangenehme Sache) nämlich als Spam Relay kommt der Heimserver wegen der schwachen Leitung für böse Menschen nur selten in Frage. 


PS: Warum hat bei Nutzung ohne Monitor/Tastatur noch niemand SSH angeführt?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *1) Da du in der Regel zu Hause nur einen Upstream ins Internet zur Verfügung stellen kannst, der für Leute, die Pubstros auf deinem Rechner hochziehen wollen, absolut uninteressant ist, wirst du kaum Probleme damit haben, tausende Euros Traffic nachzahlen zu müssen, wenn denn dann übehaupt jemand nen kleinen Heim Server an T-DSL hackt*



Das würde ich SO nicht sagen  Aber das mit dem Traffic stimmt schon, ja, dennoch finde ich
ist das kein Argument um Sicherheit außer Acht zu lassen.



> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *PS: Warum hat bei Nutzung ohne Monitor/Tastatur noch niemand SSH angeführt? *



Wollte ich auch erst, aber ich dachte, da er ihn erst aufsetzen muss, und ich keine Möglichkeit kenne ein PC per SSH zu installieren, ist das... Obwohl, da fällt mir eine weitere Möglichkeit ein:

Eine LiveCD booten, sowas wie die Gentoo-LiveCD oder Knoppix (welches man sich ja auch auf die Festplatte installieren kann), die sshd automatisch im Runlevel startet, dann per ssh rüberwechseln und von dort aus installieren. So kann man dann zB Gentoo installieren, oder man nutzt die Gentoo-LiveCD und Debootstrap. Damit kann man Debian von einer Gentoo CD auf dem lokalen Rechner installieren.

Thorsten


----------



## Draxx (18. Mai 2004)

okay ich kriege von meinem onkel windows 2003 server aber ist 700 mhz und 256mb sdram zu wenig?


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Draxx _
> *okay ich kriege von meinem onkel windows 2003 server*


Wenn der jetzt noch zufällig in den USA wohnt, bzw. das ganze aus seinem Amerika Urlaub mitbringt und deshalb die Version auch leider englisch ist, ist das Klischee perfekt 



> *aber ist 700 mhz und 256mb sdram zu wenig? *


http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/windowsserver2003/solutions/index.asp


----------



## Draxx (18. Mai 2004)

deutsches import produkt also deutsch aber aus denn usa und danke für denn link.

er bietet mir die enterprise und die normal version an welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## thing (7. Juni 2004)

Für deine Zwecke würde ein auf dem Server installiertes Windows 98 reichen. Nicht dass das die Optimallösung wäre, aber bevor ich für so einen Heimserver Geld fürs Betriebssystem zum Fenster rauswerfe, nehme ich doch lieber etwas, das ich sowieso bei mir rumfliegen habe.

Und jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Ich hoffe nicht, dass du dir wirklich Win2k3 gekauft hast. Wenn doch, dann brauchst du definitiv nicht die Enterprise Version.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist folgendes: Du gehst auf einen größeren Uni-FTP-Server deiner Wahl und besorgst dir dort aus dem (vermutlichen) Verzeichnis /pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/9.0/boot die boot.iso und brennst die auf CD.

Davon startest du den Server und gelangst über Kurz oder Lang ins Installationsmenü in dem du in den Experteneinstellungen (Debug oder so heißt das da) die SSH-Installation aktivierst (unter VNC-blah). Gesetzt den Fall, du möchstest ein grafisches System haben (...) kannste auch gleich die VNC-Installation aktivieren (statt SSH) und steuerst das ganze per VNC. Die restlichen Einstellungen solltest du alleine vornehmen können.

Danach wird YaST das etwa 40MB große Installationslinux vom FTP laden und davon den Server schonmal starten. Ab da kannst du deinen Monitor wieder an deinen Heim-PC stellen und dir aus dem Internet von *www.tightvnc.com* (VNC) oder *www.google.de > +putty +download* (SSH) das zur Installation nötige Tool besorgen. Damit verbindest du dich auf den Server (IPs weißt du ja sicherlich noch von vorhin) und folgst den Bildschirmanweisungen.

Empfehlen würde ich auf jeden Fall eine *Minimale Installation* ohne den grafischen Müll den du bei deinem Heimserver mit an Sicherheit angrenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso nicht benötigst. Extra Software brauchst du an dieser Stelle noch nicht auszuwählen, da du diese im Anschluss an die Installation noch per YaST bequem nachinstallieren kannst.

Wenn es Fragen gibt, dann melde dich doch einfach per PM oder so bei mir, aber um Gottes Willen kauf dir kein Windows für sowas.

Gruß thing


----------



## AxVenox (4. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich die blödeste Frage aller Zeiten, aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen nem Server und nem normalen Rechner?

Will auch demnächst mein Laptop mit meinem Rechner zusammenschließen und den Laptop nur per Remotedesktop ansteuern um Strom zu sparen. Denke, dass der Laptop wesentlich weniger verbraucht im 24/7 als der Rechner......


----------



## IAN (4. Mai 2005)

@Draxx Standard-Server sollte reichen. Der Enterpriseserver ist für 8-Prozessormaschinen über 4GB RAM gedacht. Dennoch kann ich dich nicht ganz verstehen. Du willst einen alten Rechner nehmen und dann bei der WindowsLizenz dein Geld rauswerfen.
Gehe lieber auf Linux. 
Gruß IAN


----------

